# Moderate NAT on Wimax



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

As ive told im getting moderate NAT on Wimax. Ive Tried everything(Port Forwarding,Port triggering).But it wont open my NAT and my Wimax modem does not have Upnp option .
Screenshot


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

Please Help Guys


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I think you are missing the port 1863. Also, make sure the IP address is the one on your Xbox(it is an Xbox right?).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Set a static IP on the XBox.


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

I tried the static IP
Lag has decreased a bit but still the NAT is moderate.
And moreover ive written default gateway in Default Server is it right?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Did you open the port 1863? Also, make sure the Server IP Address is the same for you Xbox.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Alongside Elvenleader's suggestion, you should also take a look at the Console Section Sticky on NAT.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

elvenleader3 said:


> Did you open the port 1863? Also, make sure the Server IP Address is the same for you Xbox.


Yes sir, ive opened the 1863 port and server ip address is same on my xbox.


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

I am wondering i have to assign my Wimax to bridge mode coz its connected to 2 things 
1st the modem and other an outdoor unit on the roof but when i assign my modem to bridge the internet stops working and cant connect to xbox also


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I repeat my earlier suggestion, take a look at the Console Section Sticky on NAT.

I feel a DMZ may work for you.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

Redeye3323 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I repeat my earlier suggestion, take a look at the Console Section Sticky on NAT.
> 
> ...


Sorry to reply you mate, I've gone through all the things at the console section There is no DMZ option in my router. There's a default server setup option though


----------



## Dayre (Apr 13, 2012)

I've got the same problem but in Spain, I got a Wimax connection and I can't open the ports, well it says its open but I keep getting NAT STRICT. Thing is I haven't been able to open nr 53, cause I get an error saying its a dns port....

Did you manage to fix it?


----------



## General Al Capo (Feb 5, 2011)

Dayre said:


> I've got the same problem but in Spain, I got a Wimax connection and I can't open the ports, well it says its open but I keep getting NAT STRICT. Thing is I haven't been able to open nr 53, cause I get an error saying its a dns port....
> 
> Did you manage to fix it?


I'm afraid not. Tried everything and I mean everything. NAT was still moderate.:angry:

In the end, I just switched to cable broadband. Wireless is not ideal for online gaming.


----------

